# Starcraft 2 Teilweise Free 2 Play



## BassT (3. August 2011)

Starcraft 2 wird eingeschränkt Free 2 Play.

Alles was die Spieler benötigen ist ein Battle.net ACC um die "Starcraft 2 Starter Edition" zu installieren.

Spielbar sind paar Missionen vom Single Player, paar Challanges und Custom Games auf ausgewählten Maps, jedoch nur als Terra.

Alles weitere findet Ihr im offiziellen Blog:
StarCraft II: Starter Edition - StarCraft II


----------



## DarkMo (3. August 2011)

quasi die rückkehr der demo? sehr begrüßenswert sowas


----------



## Heli-Homer (3. August 2011)

Jap, blizz will das gute game jetzt ein jahr nach release den restlichen usern auch noch schmackhaft machen


----------



## Hugo78 (3. August 2011)

Hat Starcraft II mittlerweile ne Quadcore Unterstützung bekommen, per Patch?


----------



## BassT (3. August 2011)

nein.
 Wird wohl genau so wenig kommen wie ein lan modus.  

klar, dass man leute nur anfixen will,  wie mit der wow starter edition. 


für einige wirds aber ganz nett sein, dass sie nun mp mit paar freunden testen können.


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

Naja mehr als eine etwas größere Demo ist das auch nicht. Teilweise F2P würde ich anders nennen. Mich erinnert das ziemlich an WOW.


----------



## MG42 (4. August 2011)

Für 45€ ein 1 Jahr altes Spiel ? -> 
Find ich zuviel, 25-30 wären akzeptabel, vlt. gibts das Spiel ja von der Starter upgegradet billiger, aber dann hat man nix festes inner Hand.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. August 2011)

SC2 hat sich verdammt gut verkauft und ist auch weiterhin ein tolles Game.
Ich verweise an dieser Stelle mal auf HomerJ, 100k Viewers über den Abend gesehen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. August 2011)

MG42 schrieb:


> Für 45€ ein 1 Jahr altes Spiel ? ->
> Find ich zuviel, 25-30 wären akzeptabel, vlt. gibts das Spiel ja von der Starter upgegradet billiger, aber dann hat man nix festes inner Hand.



Warum zuviel? Der Reiz ist doch im Multiplayer zu sehen. Nicht in der (extrem stimmigen und sehr guten) Kampagne allein.
SC2 wird mich wie damals C&C Generals oder Kanes Rache jahrelang beschäftigen. Ist einfach gut! Und bevor es langweilig werden kann - hey! Da gibts dann schon ein Update mit Erweiterung.
Also, wenn ich mir Diablo2 damals für 69 Mark gekauft habe und es allerdings mindestens 300h gespielt habe, was kostet mich dann die Stunde? Ist es das nicht wert?
Besser als ein Single-Player-Ding für 39€ zu kaufen und es in 13h durch haben. Was kostet da die Stunde?
MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2011)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Warum zuviel? Der Reiz ist doch im Multiplayer zu sehen. Nicht in der (extrem stimmigen und sehr guten) Kampagne allein.
> SC2 wird mich wie damals C&C Generals oder Kanes Rache jahrelang beschäftigen. Ist einfach gut! Und bevor es langweilig werden kann - hey! Da gibts dann schon ein Update mit Erweiterung.
> Also, wenn ich mir Diablo2 damals für 69 Mark gekauft habe und es allerdings mindestens 300h gespielt habe, was kostet mich dann die Stunde? Ist es das nicht wert?
> Besser als ein Single-Player-Ding für 39€ zu kaufen und es in 13h durch haben. Was kostet da die Stunde?
> MfG kampfschaaaf


 
Mit Glück mal 13h Singleplayer 

Ja Starcraft 2 ist n tolles Spiel. Besonders die zahlreichen Mods die es dort gibt


----------



## BabaYaga (4. August 2011)

MG42 schrieb:


> Für 45€ ein 1 Jahr altes Spiel ? ->
> Find ich zuviel, 25-30 wären akzeptabel, vlt. gibts das Spiel ja von der Starter upgegradet billiger, aber dann hat man nix festes inner Hand.


 
Immer noch günstiger wie die alten CoD Teile und Konsorten die selbst nach 2 Jahren noch für 50 Euro verkauft werden gg.


----------



## UnnerveD (4. August 2011)

MG42 schrieb:


> Für 45€ ein 1 Jahr altes  Spiel  ? ->
> Find ich zuviel, 25-30 wären akzeptabel, vlt. gibts  das Spiel ja von der Starter upgegradet billiger, aber dann hat man nix  festes inner Hand.


 
Ich finde den Preis jetzt auch nicht zu hoch angesetzt...
Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard das beste Matchmakingsystem, die  zuverlässigsten Server und die besten Updatezyklen (vor allem wird sehr  schnell auf Bugs/Bugabuse reagiert), was den Multiplayer auf ein tolles  Niveau hebt -> von daher kann man sich das auch bezahlen lassen.



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Warum zuviel? Der Reiz ist doch im Multiplayer zu sehen. Nicht in der (extrem stimmigen und sehr guten) Kampagne allein.
> SC2 wird mich wie damals C&C Generals oder Kanes Rache jahrelang beschäftigen. Ist einfach gut! Und bevor es langweilig werden kann - hey! Da gibts dann schon ein Update mit Erweiterung.
> Also, wenn ich mir Diablo2 damals für 69 Mark gekauft habe und es allerdings mindestens 300h gespielt habe, was kostet mich dann die Stunde? Ist es das nicht wert?
> Besser als ein Single-Player-Ding für 39€ zu kaufen und es in 13h durch haben. Was kostet da die Stunde?
> MfG kampfschaaaf


 
Bei mir und Warcraft 3 verhält sich das genauso - habe mir RoC und TFT für zusammen 40€ gekauft. RoC hab ich nur Kampagne und ein bisschen Ladder gespielt. Aber TFT... zu Topzeiten locker 10 Stunden am Tag in der Ladder / Customgames. Insgesamt dürfte ich mittlerweile bei knapp 3000 (und mehr) Laddergames sein. Wenn man durchschnittlich von 12 min pro Spiel ausgeht, sind das 36000 min Spielzeit aka 600 Stunden. Hinzu kommen noch zahlreiche Customgames (TD, Dota, u.a.)...

Es gab, gibt und wird voraussichtlich nie ein Game geben (außer evtl. Warcraft 4) dem ich so verfallen bin! Immer wenn ich mein System neu aufsetze ist das das erste Spiel, das installiert wird...

Von daher


----------



## Memphys (4. August 2011)

Waaaaaarcraaaaft! Extrem geil, das spiel ich immernoch gerne, zuletzt noch dieses Tower Defense von TFT. Ist genau wie SimCity 3000 das wird auch nie alt 

@Topic:
Find ich lobenswert, weil mans so antesten kann und diese Strategie Geld zu verdienen (mehr Käufer anzuwerben) ganz klar der "Alle-3-Woche-1-DLC-Taktik" vorzuziehen ist.


----------



## Phobos001 (4. August 2011)

StarCraft 2 ist auch heute noch jeden Cent wert

Top Support
Erstklassige Updatepolitik
Klasse Matchmaking System
Sehr mächtiger Map Editor der zugleich Mod Tool ist

Und das sind nur ein paar Dinge die SC2 zum besten RTS der letzten Jahre macht. 
Die Singleplayer Kampagne ist von der Präsentation und Abwechslung über jeden Zweifel erhaben, und mit den vielen Errungenschaften bietet diese auch Langzeitmotivation.


----------



## Aufpassen (4. August 2011)

MG42 schrieb:


> Für 45€ ein 1 Jahr altes Spiel ? ->
> Find ich zuviel, 25-30 wären akzeptabel, vlt. gibts das Spiel ja von der Starter upgegradet billiger, aber dann hat man nix festes inner Hand.


 
Das Game gab es vor einigen Wochen für 29.99 auf Amazon.


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2011)

SC2 ist das Geld immer noch wert.

Schaut wer ab und an die AHGL von day9? Zwar keine Pro Games aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## JimJuggy (5. August 2011)

Nette Idee...
... jedenfalls für die wenigen, die noch kein SC II kennen und haben.


----------



## ChaoZ (5. August 2011)

Lohnt sich das Spiel noch? Ich bin 100% Noob und habe noch nie ein Strategiespiel gespielt, werde ich mich im Multiplayer überhaupt beweisen können oder bräuchte ich erstmal 500 Stunden Spielerfahrung um mal zu siegen?


----------



## HAWX (5. August 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt sich das Spiel noch? Ich bin 100% Noob und habe noch nie ein Strategiespiel gespielt, werde ich mich im Multiplayer überhaupt beweisen können oder bräuchte ich erstmal 500 Stunden Spielerfahrung um mal zu siegen?



Also 20 Games zum eingewöhnen brauch man mindestens


----------



## ChaoZ (5. August 2011)

Ich habe bei einem Freund 1-2 Singleplayer Missionen gespielt, und es macht schon ziemlich Spaß. Aber wenn ich sehe wie diese Pros zocken, so extrem unnachvollziehbar und hektisch, da würde ich am liebsten wieder Battlefield anschmeißen  Ich werde mir SCII die nächsten Monate mal kaufen, denke ich.


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2011)

Ich spiele auch nur ab und an online, macht aber Spaß. Man kann ja auch CoOp gegen AI oder 4vs4 spielen, da bekommt man schnell Übung.


----------



## DiabloJulian (5. August 2011)

Die CustomMaps im Multiplayer sind alles nur neu aufgelegte WC3 Funkarten.
Aber ich finde das Spiel auch genial, bin sowieso ein kl. Blizzardfanboy.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. August 2011)

Ne sind nicht *alles* neue aufgelegte Wc 3 Karten, alleine schon weil mit dem Sc 2 Editor viel mehr möglich ist als mit dem Wc 3 Editor.


----------

